# piesacken (hänseln, sticheln)



## elroy

Auf die Frage, warum sich Düsseldorfer und Kölner hassen würden, wurde geantwortet, dass sie sich eigentlich mögen und sich ein bisschen *piesacken* würden. (@Gernot Back, stimmst Du dem zu?) 

Das Wort kannte ich nicht und wüsste gerne, was es für Konnotationen hat.

In diesem Kontext verstehe ich es als „_*harmlos/freundlich*_ hänseln“, aber kann es auch „*bösartig* sticheln“ bedeuten? Hängt es vom Kontext ab?

Ich frage mich im übrigen, ob sich meine Zusätze zu „hänseln“ und „sticheln“ erübrigt hätten. Ist „hänseln“ eigentlich immer harmlos/freundlich, und „sticheln“ immer bösartig? 

Und wie sieht es mit der regionalen Verbreitung von „piesacken“ aus? Das Wort kannte ich wie gesagt bisher nicht, anders als „hänseln“ und „sticheln“.


----------



## Frieder

_Piesacken _deckt viele Arten von hänseln, necken, ärgern ab. Das kann von freundlichen Frotzeleien bis hin zu körperlicher Gewalt gehen.

Das Wort_ piesacken _kenne ich noch von der Großmutter meiner Frau, die aus Ostpreußen stammt. Von dort kommen viele Begriffe, die Eingang in den Ruhrpott-Regiolekt gefunden haben – aber eben auch allmählich wieder aus ihm verschwinden.


----------



## berndf

Ich empfinde _piesacken_ eindeutig *nicht *als _freundlich_, wohl aber i.d.R. als _harmlos_. Auch sehe ich es nicht als auf durch Menschen als Urheber beschränkt (was die Konnotation _freundlich_ auch bereits ausschließt): So können einen die Mücken im Sommer _piesacken_. 

Ich bin erstaunt, zu hören, dass piesacken als regional eingestuft wird. Ich hielt es immer für einen "normalen" deutschen Ausdruck, eventuell mit Schwerpunkt im Norden. Ich bin aber zur Hälfte Ostpreußischen Ursprungs (die Mutter ist in Ostpreußen geboren und ihre gesamte Familie stammt von dort). Vielleicht liegt das ja daran. Es ist ein Wort, dass ich seit meiner Kindheit kenne und auch selbst gebrauche.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> _Piesacken _deckt viele Arten von hänseln, necken, ärgern ab. Das kann von freundlichen Frotzeleien bis hin zu körperlicher Gewalt gehen.



Ich kenne "piesacken" seit eh und je, es gehört zu meinem aktiven Wortschatz.



elroy said:


> Ist „hänseln“ eigentlich immer harmlos/freundlich, und „sticheln“ immer bösartig?


„hänseln“ ist nicht unbedingt _harmlos/freundlich_, bzw. kann es vom "Opfer" als verletzend empfunden werden.

Das Wort "sticheln" verwende ich nur in der Wendung "über jdn. sticheln", das heißt A und B sticheln über C (in Abwesenheit von C).
Beim  „Sticheln“ kann es auch um kleine, lächerliche Details gehen, _bösartig_ ist es für meine Begriffe selten.


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> Auf die Frage, warum sich Düsseldorfer und Kölner hassen würden, wurde geantwortet, dass sie sich eigentlich mögen und sich ein bisschen *piesacken* würden. (@Gernot Back, stimmst Du dem zu?)


Die Kölner und Düsseldorfer würden in dem Zusammenhang wohl eher von „frotzeln“ sprechen. Was sich liebt, das neckt sich!


elroy said:


> Das Wort kannte ich nicht und wüsste gerne, was es für Konnotationen hat.
> 
> In diesem Kontext verstehe ich es als „_*harmlos/freundlich*_ hänseln“, aber kann es auch „*bösartig* sticheln“ bedeuten? Hängt es vom Kontext ab?


„Jemanden piesacken“ weckt bei mir nur negative Konnotationen, „hänseln“ auch, „sticheln“ kann aber wie „necken“ durchaus auch im Sinne einer Frotzelei verstanden werden.


elroy said:


> Ich frage mich im übrigen, ob sich meine Zusätze zu „hänseln“ und „sticheln“ erübrigt hätten. Ist „hänseln“ eigentlich immer harmlos/freundlich, und „sticheln“ immer bösartig?
> 
> Und wie sieht es mit der regionalen Verbreitung von „piesacken“ aus? Das Wort kannte ich wie gesagt bisher nicht, anders als „hänseln“ und „sticheln“.


„Piesacken“ ist anders als „frotzeln“ nicht regional beschränkt, bedeutet aber auf Englisch am ehesten „to bully someone“. So steht es ja auch in unserem Wörterbuch.


----------



## Gernot Back

Gernot Back said:


> Die Kölner und Düsseldorfer würden in dem Zusammenhang wohl eher von „frotzeln“ sprechen.


Das norddeutsche „sich kabbeln“ kann man als Pendant zum süddeutschen „frotzeln“ aber in Köln auch hören; auch mit Umlaut „sich käbbeln“. Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob „sich käbbeln“ sogar möglicherweise die nettere Variante von „sich kabbeln“ ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kenne das Wort schon seit meiner Kindheit. (Haselbach (im fränkischen Bereich von Thüringen) und Dresden) 
Es ist einseitig (jemanden piesacken), im Gegensatz zu "sich kabbeln", das zweiseitig erfolgt. Man kabbelt sich (gegenseitig) mit einem anderen.

Ich kenne es so: Jemanden piesacken ist meist körperlich, im Gegensatz zu "frotzeln", das verbal erfolgt, aber meist ebenfalls einseitig ist.
"Frotzeln" ist oft auch synonym zu "herummurren". Es kann auch ohne Partner erfolgen, aber auch mit Partner.

Duden gibt an:
piesacken


> jemandem hartnäckig mit etwas zusetzen; jemanden [unaufhörlich] quälen, peinigen



Dem stimme ich im Prinzip zu. Allerdings hat es meist für den Peiniger eine niedrigere Intensität, was aber auf das Opfer nicht unbedingt zutrifft.

Piesacken kann auch "necken" sein, (z.B. mit dem Finger pieken). Meist ist es für das Opfer unangenehm, der Piesacker empfindet es oft als Spaß, er denkt oft, es bereite dem Opfer auch Spaß, das ist oft ein Irrtum.

PS:


berndf said:


> So können einen die Mücken im Sommer _piesacken_.


Das (diese Verwendung des Wortes) kenne ich auch.


----------



## Sowka

Ich schließe mich denen an, die das Wort (und die Taten  ) seit ihrer Kindheit kennen.

Für mich ist vor allem verwandt: _Jemanden (absichtlich) nerven_.

Geboren in Berlin, in der Gegend von Hannover aufgewachsen.


----------



## Hutschi

PS:
DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache.


> piesacken Vb. ‘peinigen, quälen, belästigen, ärgern’, in vornehmlich nordd. und md. Literatursprache (seit 18. Jh.) nach nd. pisacken ‘plagen, quälen, schlagen, stoßen’. Das Verb ist wohl abgeleitet von nd. Pesek ‘Ochsenziemer’, eigentlich ‘Geschlechtsglied des Stiers’, das mit gleichbed. nd. Pesel (vgl. auch Bullenpesel), mnl. pēseric, nl. pezerik zu mnd. pēse ‘Sehne’, mnl. pēse, nl. pees ‘Sehne, Strang, Ziemer, Ochsenziemer’ gebildet ist mit einer Ausgangsbedeutung ‘mit dem Ochsenziemer schlagen’. Weitere Herkunft unbekannt.



Das ist mir alles neu. Es scheint sich etwas "abgemildert" zu haben.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich kenne und verwende "piesacken" und empfinde es sogar als recht übliches Wort. Ich hielt es bisher für niederdeutschen-plattdeutschen Einfluss in der norddeutschen Umgangssprache. Ich empfinde es als salopp und umgangssprachlich.

"Piesacken" bedeutet im Kern _quälen/belästigen/ärgern_, nur übertragen dann auch manchmal _hänseln, necken, sticheln_, aber Letzteres ist keinesfalls die Kernbedeutung. Heutzutage hat piesacken schon oftmals eine leicht scherzhafte oder abmildernde Konnotation.

Das Beispiel von @berndf in #3, "können einen die Mücken im Sommer piesacken" trifft es für mich perfekt. Aber wenn Kinder ein anderes piesacken, kann das schon ernst sein und würde heute wohl als Mobbing gelten, früher vielleicht einfach als Ärgern/Schikanieren durchgegangen sein.


----------



## JClaudeK

Als Synonyme für "piesacken" gibt der Wahrig Folgendes an





"schikanieren" (iSv. "jemanden durch Schikanen ärgern") und "triezen" sind für meine Begriffe eine  gute Entsprechung für "piesacken", "quälen" ist für mich zu extrem.

Cross-Posted


----------



## Kajjo

Gerade gefunden: Beleg für "piesacken" als Plattdeutsch

Plattwort: piesacken - WELT



> Du bruukst woll jümmers een, den du piesacken kannst! Es gibt Menschen, denen es nur dann gut geht, wenn sie andere quälen können. Dabei kann sich piesacken auf körperliche Schmerzen beziehen: Mien Rheuma piesackt mi nu al twee Weken. Häufiger ist aber der Bezug auf seelische Pein, gerade auch in Zeiten des Mobbing: Mit hunnerten sms hebbt se em piesackt.





> Piesacken blieb nicht auf das Plattdeutsche beschränkt, vor 200 Jahren floss es in die hochdeutsche Literatur ein, heute gehört es zur norddeutschen Umgangssprache.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> "schikanieren" (iSv. "jemanden durch Schikanen ärgern") und "triezen" sind für meine Begriffe eine gute Entsprechung für "piesacken", "quälen" ist für mich zu extrem.


Prinzipiell stimme ich dir zu, jedoch denke ich, dass "quälen" durchaus auch sehr gut passt, vor allem wenn es leicht scherzhaft oder übertrieben verwendet wird, was ja nicht selten der Fall ist.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> dass sie sich eigentlich mögen und sich ein bisschen *piesacken* würden.


Hier würde ich das Wort einfach als "sich ärgern" übersetzen, mit der Konnotation necken.

"Hänseln" passt meines Erachtens überhaupt nicht. Hänseln beinhaltet vor allem auch Spott und Hohn, ist immer boshaft und falsch. Der Duden definiert "_sich über jemanden ohne Rücksicht auf dessen Gefühle lustig machen, indem man ihn immer wieder verspottet, ohne dass er sich wehren kann"_, ganz typisch für Kinder untereinander, nur sehr selten auf Erwachsene angewandt.

Früher wurden Kinder gehänselt, weil sie z.B. stotterten, lispelten, einen Gangfehler hatten oder irgendwelche anderen körperlichen Einschränkungen; auch für in die Hose machen (falls zu alt dafür).


----------



## JClaudeK

Kleiner Zusatz zu


JClaudeK said:


> Das Wort "sticheln" verwende ich nur in der Wendung "über jdn. sticheln", das heißt A und B sticheln über C (in Abwesenheit von C).


B _muss_ dabei nicht aktiv sein, er kann einfach als Zeuge/ Zuhörer dienen.

"sticheln" auf Frz. (und EN): médire, dire du mal de



Kajjo said:


> , jedoch denke ich, dass "quälen" durchaus auch sehr gut passt, vor allem wenn es leicht scherzhaft oder übertrieben verwenden wird


Na ja, wenn du damit meinst "jmdn. mit Neckereien quälen" sind wir uns einig.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Das Wort "sticheln" verwende ich nur in der Wendung "über jdn. sticheln"


"Über jemanden sticheln" kenne ich nicht einmal; ich würde sagen, ich habe es gar noch nie gehört. 

Ich kenne "sie stichelt gerne" oder "ihr ständiges Sticheln widert mich an". Der Duden gibt als Beispiel "sie muss ständig sticheln", was auch für mich eine sehr typische Wendung ist.

Seltener kann man auch "gegen jemanden sticheln".


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> "Über jemanden sticheln" kenne ich nicht einmal; ich würde sagen, ich habe es gar noch nie gehört.


Hier ein paar Belege dafür aus dem Net:

Die beliebten Mädchen der Klasse _sticheln über_ das „Drogenkind“.
Die Briten _sticheln über_ Guardiolas außergewöhnliche Wege (FAZ)
Andere _sticheln über_ den Genussmenschen Häupl, der gern „weißen Spritzer“ trinke



Kajjo said:


> "gegen jemanden sticheln".


 Klar!


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Hier ein paar Belege dafür aus dem Net:


Also die ersten beiden Beispiele sind ja gar nicht relevant. Man kann "über (etwas | ein Thema) sticheln", das gebe ich zu. Finde ich nicht super typisch, aber kenne ich schon irgendwie.

Du hattest aber "über jemanden sticheln" angegeben und das kenne ich nach wie vor nicht. Das dritte Beispiel trifft hier zu, obwohl es so einen Grenzfall zwischen Thema und Person darstellt. Tja, vielleicht regional? 

Wesentlich häufiger sind zumindest Belegstellen mit "sie stichelt", ohne über/gegen/jemanden.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Na ja, wenn du damit meinst "jmdn. mit Neckereien quälen" sind wir uns einig.


Hm, eher so etwas wie "die Mücken waren eine Qual" oder "sie quälte mich mit ihre langweiligen Kalauern".


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Na ja, wenn du damit meinst "jmdn. mit Neckereien quälen" sind wir uns einig.


Für mich hat _piesacken_ nichts mit _necken _zu tun. Man kann zwar jemanden _piesacken_, indem man ihn _neckt_. Das ist aber für mich schon das einzige was die beiden Verben von der Bedeutung her gemein haben.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Man kann zwar jemanden _piesacken_, indem man ihn _neckt_.


Genau  so war es gemeint und zwar als Reaktion auf


Kajjo said:


> Heutzutage hat piesacken schon oftmals eine leicht scherzhafte oder abmildernde Konnotation.







Kajjo said:


> "über jemanden sticheln" [....]  vielleicht regional?


Mag sein.



Kajjo said:


> Seltener kann man auch "gegen jemanden sticheln". / Wesentlich häufiger sind zumindest Belegstellen mit "sie stichelt", ohne über/gegen/jemanden.


Sticheleien sind ja immer gegen jemanden/ etwas gerichtet, auch wenn "gegen wen/ über was gestichelt wird" meist implizit ist, das heißt, dass das Verb oft _absolut _verwendet wird.


Edit: "gegen jemanden sticheln" ist gar nicht so selten:
Siehe z.B.
DWDS-Wortprofil sticheln :
_sticheln_ hat Präpositionalgruppe _gegen Trainer_ oder _gegen die Konkurrenz_ (darauf klicken und runterscrollen)


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Genau so war es gemeint und zwar als Reaktion auf


Du hast geschrieben:


JClaudeK said:


> Na ja, wenn du damit meinst "jmdn. mit Neckereien quälen" sind wir uns einig.


Das hört sich für mich so an, als würdest du _piesacken_ *ausschließlich* dann verwenden, wenn das _Quälen_ durch _Necken_ erfolgt. Nur um es klar zu stellen: _Piesacken_ kann jemanden auf ganz verschiedene Weisen. _Necken _ist nur *ein Beispiel*, wie das geschehen kann, es kann aber auch auf viele andere Arten passieren, wie z.B. die Mücke, die mich _piesackt_, wenn sie mich sticht. Mit _Necken _hat das nichts zu tun. Sind wir uns da einig?


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Das hört sich für mich so an, als würdest du _piesacken_ *ausschließlich* dann verwenden, wenn das _Quälen_ durch _Necken_ erfolgt.


Das hast du falsch verstanden, ich beziehe mich damit ausdrücklich auf Kajjos Bemerkung _"jedoch denke ich, dass "quälen" durchaus auch sehr gut passt, vor allem wenn es leicht scherzhaft oder übertrieben verwenden wird"._



berndf said:


> _Piesacken_ kann jemanden auf ganz verschiedene Weisen.


Da sind wir uns einig.


Edit:
Das ↓ ist meine Meinung zu "piesacken"


JClaudeK said:


> "schikanieren" (iSv. "jemanden durch Schikanen ärgern") und "triezen" sind für meine Begriffe eine gute Entsprechung für "piesacken", "quälen" ist für mich zu extrem.


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Zu "sticheln" gehört für mich implizit ein "immer wieder ...", "nicht aufhören zu ...", "ständig ..." dazu.

Eine einzelne böse Bemerkung kann ein Hänselei sein aber man muss sie schon öfters wiederholen/variieren, damit es eine Stichelei wird. Außerdem sind es eben "Nadelstiche", also an für sich gar nicht so schlimme Vorwürfe, aber die ständige Wiederholung ist verletzend.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> [...] *piesacken* [...]
> In diesem Kontext verstehe ich es als „_*harmlos/freundlich*_ hänseln“, aber kann es auch „*bösartig* sticheln“ bedeuten? Hängt es vom Kontext ab?


Ich sehe keine Bestimmung von "piesacken" auf der Skala "freundlich ... bösartig".
Hingegen würde ich es auf der Skala "harmlos ... intensiv" so platzieren, dass auch harmlose Aktivitäten gemeint sein können, und in der Regel nicht die allerschwersten. Das unterscheidet es von "quälen", denn "quälen" ist nie ganz harmlos, und kann sehr schlimm sein. Diese Konnotation der relativen Harmlosigkeit hängt vielleicht damit zusammen, dass "piesacken" komisch klingt.



elroy said:


> Ich frage mich im übrigen, ob sich meine Zusätze zu „hänseln“ und „sticheln“ erübrigt hätten. Ist „hänseln“ eigentlich immer harmlos/freundlich, und „sticheln“ immer bösartig?


Hänseln und Sticheln sind kurzfristig harmlos, schädlich werden sie nur durch Wiederholung. Falls sie einen freundlichen Hintergrund haben, kann man sie "Necken" nennen, und in diesem Fall wird der Angreifer von zu häufiger Wiederholung absehen.



elroy said:


> Und wie sieht es mit der regionalen Verbreitung von „piesacken“ aus? Das Wort kannte ich wie gesagt bisher nicht, anders als „hänseln“ und „sticheln“.


In der Schweiz wird "piesacken" wohl kaum verwendet, aber von den meisten verstanden.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gerade *hier* gelesen


> Früher hörte man des Öfteren in deutschen Kinderzimmern: "Hör auf deinen Bruder/deine Schwester zu piesacken. Die Bedeutung dieses Wortes ist recht einfach - es handelt sich lediglich um eine andere Bezeichnung für "ärgern".
> Letzteres Wort hat sich mittlerweile durchgesetzt und kaum ein Mensch sagt heutzutage noch "piesacken".



Die DWDS-Wortverlaufskurve für _piesacken_ beweist das Gegenteil:


----------



## Hutschi

Noch ein Unterschied von Piesacken und Quälen:
Jemanden piesacken setzt (zumindest beim Menschen) immer Vorsatz voraus.
Jemanden quälen kann auch unabsichtlich geschehen, obwohl das eher selten ist.


----------

